# Tilly and Harry in the bluebells for Mainegirl x



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Some pictures are simply soul-touchingly beautiful! Yours frequently are, and these gave me a great lift this morning! Thanks for posting them! :wavey:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah so pretty!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Love your pictures of Tilly and Harry. I really want to go lay in the bluebells with them.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Those pics are amazing it looks like something you would see in a storybook. You should put them in a journal and write a cute story to go with the pics. Once upon a time there were two best friend doggies named Tilly and Harry...


----------



## mygoldenboys (Mar 7, 2010)

Beautiful! Makes me want to roll around in the blue bells...with my dogs of course!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

superb !! waiting now for the new ones


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Emma, your bluebell photos always bring a smile! Thanks!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Perfectly beautiful. Simple. They made MY day for sure! Thank you, Mainegirl, for asking.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Only Harry and Tilly could make the bluebells more beautiful.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

aw thanks everyone for your kind comments, that is so lovely. I tell ya, on a sunny spring day, when the bluebells are in full bloom there is no where in the world I think I would rather be than in them woods! (on a rainy day in a muddy field there are a few thousand places I would rather be!!) I am thinking they should be out again now, has anyone else in the UK noticed the bluebells out yet?


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, what gorgeous photos! I am so jealous ... It must be such a treat at bluebell time. I am already looking forward to seeing pictures from this year!

Great, great shots ... and those are two lovely pups 

Kim


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Magnificent! Thanks for bringing these amazing pictures into my day!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

What an outstanding set of photos!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful photos  It certainly is a special time of year when the bluebells are out. Ours haven't bloomed yet but they're not far off. The bluebells in our garden have buds but not quite opened yet. I think it's usually May here when they're at their best.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

WOW..... Tilly and Harry sure do have some great romping grounds. Beautiful


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Your pictures are wonderful. Tilly and Harry are both beautiful.


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Beautiful pictures of Tilly and Harry, but got to ask, what is that that Tilly is rolling in in the bluebells?

The bluebell wood where we take Hector swimming looks like it's about to burst into magnificent colour any day. Going tomorrow so hopefully some will have opened:crossfing


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

wow, spectacular! Those bluebells are behond belief. Where I grew up in Germany we'd have flowers like that in the woods too. Plus two happy dogs - can't beat that!


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous pictures. Magnificent on my iPhone. Can't wait to view them on my computer.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I LOVE your bluebell pictures! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

WOW...spectacular pictures of gorgeous scenery and pups!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thanks for the comments! Not sure if Mainegirl has seen them yet!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow! Beautiful! Your pups are looking great!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I have always loved the pics of Tilly and Harry in the Bluebells. So pretty! Have to laugh that Tilly found a patch of mud to roll in. She always looks SOOOO happy.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Great pics! Makes me want to pick up and move to England! So pretty!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm just now seeing these pictures, they are so beautiful. What an awesome place to go.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

She just saw them, and thank you so much Emma. I love the feeling of a fairy land to tilly and the black and white dog romping in the woods. It really takes me to a diffrent place. Again thank you so much. You made my day
beth, moose and angel


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh my absolutely amazing photos!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Dude... my bluebells are never that gorgeous and fullspread. 

Gorgeous pics<:


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

Wonderfully beautiful! Thank you for sharing!


----------

